# I made it!



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well I graduated from the 3 week VSP Pre-basic academy yesterday. Got sworn in by the commissioner and got my badge. It was the most challenging and most difficult 3 weeks of my life but the bonding and commradery between my fellow Troopers was a great feeling! The support we gave each other was what got most of us through it and I feel like I have 9 new brothers and a sister! I start the 20 week basic academy on Sunday but it will be a cake walk compared to what we just went through. My shins are still in a lot of pain but I will find a way to cope. Hope all is well back in the People's Republic of MA!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Congratumalations!!!

Scott :rock:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Good job!


----------



## Doom5 (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats man! I just read that VSP pays better than I thought too, 47k after 3 years base I believe according to trooperpay.net . If I may ask, how many miles were they making you run a day about and at about what pace? I assume that's the hardest part. 

Enjoy the rest of academy and I'd like a ride-along once you're off probation Will also help me for my second oral board next year.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats!! :t:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats Eric !!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Congratulations and good luck with the academy


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

congradulations.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Just 10 of you in the Academy?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

There was 11 of us in pre-basic (state police only). We started with 15, a few dropped, one is pre-certified and is going right out to FTO. Today the basic academy starts with all the municipals so there should be somewhere in the 30-40 range of recruits.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Congrats......lets know how the rest of the academy goes


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Hey just Curious was the full cert guys really tall? Named Sawyer? He is a great friend of mine


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Way to GO Skippy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
8)


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Way to go Erik, it's all down hill from here! Congratulations and keep up the great work.


----------

